# No more Monolith



## J123 (Jan 23, 2009)

My friend just went in to the LA bunker and tryed to buy a monolith but they did not have any. They said that all the monoliths were recalled and you can not even order them online.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any idea why? Was something wrong with them or are they planning on not selling them anymore?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Could be the Necrons won the Necron/Dark Eldar design race, and monoliths are getting removed as a standard choice, making them Apoc only. Also could be a total re-design for material consideration, trying to make them smaller, thus cheaper. The latter theory would also be reliant on Necron winning the Codex race.

Just some rampant speculation on my part, but those are the two scenarios I see as being most likely.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## J123 (Jan 23, 2009)

The guys at the bunker think that the Monolith is getting a face lift.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

You could say they 'phased out' - boom boom!!
Don't read too much into this, they can still be bought on the uk site at least, probably just temporary supply probs state side.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow that is pretty big news if that is the case. Though I just went on GW site and put them in my cart and was able to process an order.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

TBH is if they are remaking the model its either gonna look better or complete crap. It looks great at the moment anyway.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind them re-doing the monolith model. I wasn't too fond of it myself. But It's rare that they're doing so and noone noticed earlier, so I guess it'll just be a lack of stock problem.


----------



## BlackTemplar93 (Apr 9, 2009)

i like the look of the monolith....but necrons are 2 strong anyway so i wouldn't mind playing against them without a monolith


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

errm, its still on the web store guys...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1300119&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW only recall products when there is a product fault,tis no biggy,happens all the time


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> GW only recall products when there is a product fault,tis no biggy,happens all the time


all the time?
spraygun
MAYBE Monolith

there the only 2 I know of


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> all the time?
> spraygun
> MAYBE Monolith
> 
> there the only 2 I know of


well alot of them are picked up at store level or trader level before they get out only the big ones like the spray gun get press cover.They had a batch of bane blades with miscast barrels not so long back which was fun


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

i was just on the US site, trying to figure out my second army(neccies) and the monoliths are being sold there.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

More then likely it was a bad batch and they had to be recalled for faulty parts. 

Not the first time they miscast something.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

They better not change it I just bought two, I got one and am still waiting on the second. That would piss me right off if that is the case. now they will look different in my army.

Stupid fucking GW let your customers know what your doing buncha retards. Its always secrets with them... Its like telling an architect a month in advance that he will need to finish a project some time in the near future then at the last minute they tell him he needs building specs done for the next day... SURPRISE!!!.... Ya fuck you. I dont see what is so great about not saying anything Now if they do change the design my army is going to just look odd. Definitely not pleased.

Mini Rant over.

Chaosftw


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm going with the 'miscast' group here. I was working for GW in the uk a few years ago and there was a faulty cast of mumaks. Instead of sending them back to HQ though, we opened the boxes and checked the contents. Lo and behold, they were all miscast, so we just ordered more.


----------



## Coltari (Apr 19, 2009)

its probably inline for a facelift. most of the necron stuff hasn't changed since it showed up in 3rd ed.

~-~


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

Chaosftw said:


> They better not change it I just bought two, I got one and am still waiting on the second. That would piss me right off if that is the case. now they will look different in my army.
> 
> Stupid fucking GW let your customers know what your doing buncha retards. Its always secrets with them... Its like telling an architect a month in advance that he will need to finish a project some time in the near future then at the last minute they tell him he needs building specs done for the next day... SURPRISE!!!.... Ya fuck you. I dont see what is so great about not saying anything Now if they do change the design my army is going to just look odd. Definitely not pleased.
> 
> ...


whoa!!!!! easy!!!!!!! its just a game.:shok:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> TBH is if they are remaking the model its either gonna look better or complete crap. It looks great at the moment anyway.


Yes, a new model will look better or worse. I would say there is a high probability of this happening.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

guys guys, its probably nothing more than GW reducing the 'in shop' stock like they are in the UK.

many items from each army from each range that aren't big sellers are now not kept in stores, but are still available online - furthermore they have reduced the number of blisters they keep in store on the basis that again you can get them online.

as for different nations online store, they don't exist - its exactly the same online store with different nations settings so if its in the 'UK', its in the 'US' one, 'Australia' one etc etc.

probably no facelift, probably no removal from the game - just a de-clutter


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

but then why is it not available online direct from GW, you can still add the item to the cart but it says not available.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

After thinking about it, it might be that they are slowly pulling all Necron models, it is a very old codex and model range, and with new things coming out why could be making space for the new models coming (Same shit they did with DE) 

And you can still buy them off the website. SO its either a slow pull to direct only army or miscast.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

monoliths are not becoming apoc only it makes no sense and would eventually result in the death of the codex writer:angry:


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> monoliths are not becoming apoc only it makes no sense and would eventually result in the death of the codex writer:angry:


Agreed. No Sense is made.


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay, I just went to the US GamesWorkshop site and went to the monolith page. 

First off, they won't let you go directly to it (or my browser was being crap) and so I had to go to the army directly and then to the monolith and then it says "Availability: No Longer Available"

I almost started to tear up :cray: (also, why is the emote for cry cray?)


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Whatever the reasons behind it, if they are redesigning the monolith that could only be a good thing in my opinion, Necrons could certainly do with a little (or a lot) more diversity.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe stocks went below 10%??:wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As the Necron Codex's summary sheet has been floating around the interwebs recently, and not only is the Monolith but a couple new armoured units on the list, I think it's safe to say that the Monolith will continue to be in a lot of armies.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> As the Necron Codex's summary sheet has been floating around the interwebs recently, and not only is the Monolith but a couple new armoured units on the list, I think it's safe to say that the Monolith will continue to be in a lot of armies.


Wasn't that proven a lie every time it popped its head up?


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

It is more than likely just a change of box art. We had Eldar Battleforces not available last week because they were changing the box (from the old square box to the Land Raider size and shape box). Imperial Guard Basalisks have just had new box art too. Eitherway, whatever it is, i really wouldn't worry. Its not likely at all to be a new model or anything else.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Maybe stocks went below 10%??:wink:


[My Thoughts On The Matter]That could be it. In both of the stores i use I'm the only necron player, well besides the store owner but she gave up her army for the display cases, and they haven't left in such a long time. They have a few units such as: warriors, immortals, flayed ones, and lords. They have ONE monolith that they've had for ever. And if I want something i need them to order it. So I think that it's lack of intrest. [/My Thoughts On The Matter]
DarknessWith


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> As the* Necron Codex's summary sheet* has been floating around the interwebs recently, and not only is the Monolith but a couple new armoured units on the list,



That was posted to the internet on April Fools day on a German site. So it is a hoax, and IMO not funny.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

if anyone had bothered to use the google translator, they would have found that out just reading the accompaning post.

also, i can not see the mono being got rid of, no more than the LR or the leman russ.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

The monolith page does not show up for me, but when details is clicked it says "ships in 1-2 days".


----------



## pez376 (Mar 24, 2009)

GUYS for those that have read the title of the thread, did not read the thread through AND still ranted, 

They ARE still being sold in the UK.

They are still available online..

There has been NO rumor in the UK side (and as a 'cron player I checked it out locally at my 2 LGS) that they ARE STILL AVAILABLE TO BUY, and there is NO rumor here that the model is being redone anytime soon.

This is probably a local issue in the states due to production issues.


SO DON'T PANIC


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i contradict! mass panic buy world eaters instead!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

hi guys, there is a damaged batch of models, the bottom corners were a bit out of kilter - hence the recall


----------



## CQBean (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheaper? I don't recall GW ever making models easier to afford. I can see them slapping on some new icons and jacking up the price $10.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

World Eater XII said:


> i contradict! mass panic buy world eaters instead!!


Oh, because that's helpful.

I'm going to cast my lot in with the "miscast and/or other localized supply problem" I don't think it's very likely that it's a simple box are change, because why would GW pull them all at once and cause a panic like this, instead of doing it gradually? 

One more thing: this thread is a wonderful illustration of the power of fear.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i was just trying to lighten up the thread.

All this talk of panic and not enough World eater buying is surprisinly shocking.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Oh, because that's helpful.


Theres no need to be so depressing, he was only trying to lighten the mood


----------



## godobladla (May 4, 2009)

No more Monolith? k:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

